# Spinoff: show of hands if you've sold more than 1000 self-published books



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

The common wisdom says that the average self-published author will never sell more than 1000 copies.

Obviously this is not a scientific statistical sample, because KB authors tend to be more focused on researching best practices and searching for good marketing strategies (both paid and free opportunities). And perhaps might even take more pains with the production process (editing, cover, formatting) than the average. So yes, these results will be skewed.

But whatever. Quick show of hands -- have you sold more than 1000 copies of your self-published books since you began self-publishing?

A simple "yes" or "no" will suffice, unless you'd really like to share data.  (How many titles you have, how many months since published, how many copies you've sold, what price point, etc) But that's not at all required.

I'll start. YES.


----------



## X. Aratare (Feb 5, 2013)

Hand up!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Not yet.

So far, not counting February, I have sold 790 books.

Not too bad, considering that the first year I only had a mini e-book out (2010) and that I unpublished 9 titles last year to get them in better formatting and cover shape before republishing them again.

Also, I only have two fiction titles, and autism is not a big niche.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I was just getting my stuff together for my tax guy, so I happen to have this info.

In 2012 only, since it's the first full year of data I have, these are my numbers:

Sold: 21,189
Borrows: 1,941
Freeloads: 110,133


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep. Just over 35,000 sold since June 2011. (But I think 34,000 of them have been sold in the last six months). I have eight novels out.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, one title. Close to 2k since Nov 2011. Straight up sales, no borrows or freeloads.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

One book. More than 1000 copies sold.


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes. It took me 10 months. 

In the 20 months since it happened, I've repeated the accomplishment 182 more times.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi there


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

My sales figures are mixed with my partner's, but I'm definitely over 1000. She might be just a little under.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep - hit it mid-December.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

It'll probably be a month or two before I can raise my hand, but I'll be able to raise my wife's hand in a week or two. She's sold over 700 books in the last three weeks and is on her way to doing it all over again this month. I'm so proud of her, it makes it hard for me to concentrate on my own books.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not to 1000 yet, but I'm well over 500 and my price point is $5.99.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Statistics lie.

I'm at 1400 since starting around October with Amazon


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Waves frantically from the back. Over 55K sold since July of 2011. Most of them in the last nine months.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes.  Some 75,000+ ebooks ago.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Hand up!

I've sold around 6500 paper/hardbacks and over 1000 ebooks.


----------



## Jack Blaine (May 9, 2011)

Have done.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes. I think I'll pass the 250,000 mark this month.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes – Hand Up!!


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Yes, about 1,400 since December 2010.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes! Within the first 3 months.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes. Crossed that line back sometime in 2011.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Can say yes for this one. I think I am near the 5k mark.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

As a newbie, this is all very encouraging! Thanks to all who shared a reply!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

You all are such an inspiration!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, in 2010.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not yet


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

I started in October of 2011 and had sold over 1,000 by the end of that year just at Amazon.com, without counting the foreign Amazons, B&N, Smashwords, Apple, ARe and Bookstrand, where I also had sales. I've never had a hit, and I'm hardly the exception to anything. In trade terms, I'd be a fairly poor-selling midlister at this point, I guess, hardly a "success" by some standards, but it pays all the bills.


----------



## katherinef (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> The common wisdom says that the average self-published *author* will never sell more than 1000 copies.


A bit pedantic, and unlikely to change most of the answers you're getting given the numbers thrown about, but isn't that normally "book" there rather than author when people are spouting the common wisdom?

(Also, I think 1000 is spouted for books overall at times rather than just self-published books. I've seen the number as low as 100-200 for self-pub.)


----------



## Bob Ryan (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes. Hit the 1000 sale mark late spring 2012. I got off to a slow start, put one short story up (Dec 2011) and that was it for the longest time.... (sold zilch). 

Then I kicked myself in the butt and started to push it. Had 7 titles up by May and that's when I crossed the 1000 books sold mark. (Note: these were backlist from my trad published days. I can't write fast--which is probably going to be the indie death of me.   )

Currently I'm muddling along, some good months, some not so good, but I'm lovin' the indie life.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes. I've sold about 23,000. Over 5,000 of those just in the last week.


----------



## Fantasma (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes.

ETA: just.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

As of this week - yes!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

sarahdalton said:


> As of this week - yes!


Yay Sarah!

And 'yes' too


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I am 47 short of having sold 1000 ebooks ...

but I've sold 50 paperbacks through handselling to friends of the family, neighbors, friends, etc, so I think I can raise my hand.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes.   

Over 4 titles but 95% are of 1 title. Over 2 years. All paid -never done freebies ever (except for occasional review copies and prizes)


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Shalini Boland said:


> Yay Sarah!
> 
> And 'yes' too


Thankyou!


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Yes. First novel, month of February.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes for each of the Steel Magnolia authors.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

No. But the novels have only been out for a week.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Hit the button Dec 19th, 2011. Broke 1,000 sales in Feb 2012. Currently at total 158,000 sales. ($2.99 price points)


----------



## robin_hart (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes. No freebies.  No borrows.  2k+ in 5 weeks.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes.

Though of my fifteen titles, only three have sold more than a hundred copies each...


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Broke 1,000 in.... February 2011, I think.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Alba Arango said:


> As a newbie, this is all very encouraging! Thanks to all who shared a reply!


Ditto!
I started in Nov 2012 and sales just started taking off when I put up a new piece in Feb.
Hoping to hit 1k sooner than later (and planning on releasing about 5 new pieces within next 6 months to help)!

Wow, some amazing stats in this thread!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes. A few times over. I regard Sept 2012 as my start.
(But we can keep the good news to ourselves?  )


----------



## Randy M. (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, and grateful for it.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I'm hovering around 500 sold. Which I think is pretty amazing for short stories/novelettes. Hoping to break the 1000 mark this year. 

Rue


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Anya said:


> (But we can keep the good news to ourselves?  )


Oh, please don't! This is so encouraging to those of us just starting out. Honest.


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

Yerp.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Yeah. But it took me about 14 months.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes. One book; took about 10 months.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Aaron Pogue said:


> Yes. It took me 10 months.
> 
> In the 20 months since it happened, I've repeated the accomplishment 182 more times.


Now that's what I like to hear! Congrats, Aaron.


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes. Just passed 6000 last month, mostly done on the last 4 months.
Great thread...very encouraging!


----------



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

This post had me going back to try and figure out how much I've sold. On average, between 1k and 3k a month. So yes and I'm glad I never let people talking down on selfpublishing hold me back!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Hand up!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Each of my books has sold over 1,000 copies. Even my one short story has sold twice that. Two of the romances had single months of over 1,000 sales.

Where do the naysayers get their figures? Surely no one was ever able to poll "all" vanity pubbers years ago or "all" self-pubbers now.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yup. 

~24,000 copies sold over 30+ titles since 2009. 

(If you're looking for reassurance/insipiration, and you're just starting out, I estimate it took two and a half years to accrue my first 1000 books. Things tend to snowball when they pick up. Keep on keepin' on, all!)


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller (Apr 6, 2011)

Nowhere near. But I only started publishing at the very end of November 2012, and all these "yes" answers are really inspiring!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep.

I would love to see another compilation of data like this! There was a top indie author sales (with number) post a while back. It's tough, because of all the variables, etc. I do think a great metric to have would be 1) how many people have an indie published book that broke 1000 sales, and 2) how long did it take to do so. For me, that would look like this:

Novel #1: 1000 sales at 3 mos
Novel #2: 1000 sales at 2 mos
Novel #3: 1000 sales at 2 wks

Novella #1: 1000 sales at 10 mos
Novella #2: 1000 sales at 6 mos
Novella #3: 1000 sales at 6 mos

Aggregated, this kind of data would be a great blueprint for authors looking at the range of possible outcomes for indie publishing. And I think it would set back that "common wisdom" that's really skewed.

ETA: If anyone else thinks this data might be helpful, I'm willing to start a thread and aggregate it. I love me some graphs.


----------



## Margo Karasek (Feb 29, 2012)

Another yes. One book, nine months, close to 2000 sold. I got here a lot faster then I ever thought possible.


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, mostly with one title.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Straight-up sales, yes.


----------



## burke_KB (Jan 28, 2013)

ellenoc said:


> Each of my books has sold over 1,000 copies. Even my one short story has sold twice that. Two of the romances had single months of over 1,000 sales.
> 
> Where do the naysayers get their figures? Surely no one was ever able to poll "all" vanity pubbers years ago or "all" self-pubbers now.


I'd guess they use databases based on ISBNs.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes.

Over 1000 for each of the three books showing in my signature. 

Over 10,000 for the 3 of them combined.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so happy reading this and seeing everyone having success with their books. I know I'll join someday soon (must finish more work).


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

burke_KB said:


> I'd guess they use databases based on ISBNs.


If so, that says why they're so wrong right there. The paperback versions of my books have ISBNs and the Smashwords versions, but the Amazon ebooks, which is where the sales are, don't.


----------



## daphne dangerlove (Mar 24, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

...and me...


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Yes.  

One book, took me three months to get there. After five+ months, almost to 5,000, which was my original "lifetime goal" for this book. I need some new goals!


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

ellenoc said:


> Where do the naysayers get their figures? Surely no one was ever able to poll "all" vanity pubbers years ago or "all" self-pubbers now.


One of the better-known examples is iUniverse, though the numbers from some smaller vanity publishers have been discussed variously.



> ...out of the more than 18,000 titles published by iUniverse until 2004, only 83 had sold at least 500 copies...


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, I'm at 2,466 sold. Two books, with the second one just getting going.  

Thanks to all the great information on Kindleboards, without which I couldn't a done it.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes for all 3 books.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes.

Twenty-three titles (including 2 boxed sets) and closing in on 60,000 sales since July 2010.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

yes


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, just for my one main novel, not counting other bits and bobs.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Just shy of 30,000 since 2011.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes for Gears of Wonderland. And The Outsider isn't doing too bad for a short story.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes for The Storm Dragon's Heart.

Yes for Wrath of the White Tigress.

I'm sure the two newer books will get there soon.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes.  Several of my titles have sold more than a thousand copies.  One of them is approaching the 10,000 mark.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Yes, 5 months, 1 novella.


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

_Oh yeah, baby._


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes. I think it's about 8,000.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, around 2,000. Alternate history, first novel.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> The common wisdom says that the average self-published author will never sell more than 1000 copies.
> 
> Obviously this is not a scientific statistical sample, because KB authors tend to be more focused on researching best practices and searching for good marketing strategies (both paid and free opportunities). And perhaps might even take more pains with the production process (editing, cover, formatting) than the average. So yes, these results will be skewed.
> 
> ...


I passed 15,000 total sold last month. Most were sold in the last 14 months and that's out of 7 titles published. It took about 9 months before that to build sales. I've been SP for 23 months.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

Published one full year now, 8 titles out, well over 1000 sales each on the first five titles out.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I wish, but my one single lit fic title is gonna need some time.

I should have a sibling out for it pretty soon though. They can work for it together.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep! Another hand raised here.


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

KayBratt said:


> _Oh yeah, baby._


Kay, you could add multiple zero's there... 

Yes for me too.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, I'm over 1000 for each of my titles. 

Dragon Fate was published in December of 2011, Dragon Blade in December of 2012.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

cblewgolf said:


> Kay, you could add multiple zero's there...
> 
> Yes for me too.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes. About 2,000 in the first year.

FYI, pre-Kindle, the "common wisdom" was 100 copies. We've already made strides!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

*raises hand*  All four books have sold over 1,000.


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes with two SFR novellas since May 2012. My other shorts make some money,too . SFR Book 3 is in edits for late March release.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, for two, latest building nicely.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes. Over 50 thousand ebooks out there. And paid sales are sometimes a thousand just in one month, or darn close.


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm coming to this thread a bit late but this is me showing my hands. Ignore the ferret; she's adorable but contributes little to the conversation.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

/raises hand  

Thanks to the wonderful people who've read me. I'll never fail to be grateful.

CK


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

Raises hand.

70,000 sold across 5 titles from April 2009 - Aug 2011.  Priced at $4.95 -$6.95 each.

I did do a free giveaway for a few weeks resulting in 20,000 free downloads.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Ignore the ferret; she's adorable but contributes little to the conversation.


Until she nips you...

Yes, to the OP's question, my books sell more than a 1000 copies. A few of my books, both new and off the backlist, and those I edited for CoolMain, have been in e-books since Christmas 2010 or some date since. My editorial group, the Editorial Menagerie (which is recruiting volunteer editors), has published eighteen volumes in ebooks since Christmas 2010, 16 substantial volumes, and two short stories or collections of short shorts.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

*Stretches hand and flaps fingers* Me too


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes. 

Started in June 2012.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes.

Don't have exact figures but my bestseller, Fresh Powder has sold more than 20000 copies since that promo exactly a year ago. That's in the US alone. It sold about 6000 in the UK.

Other titles of my 11 e-books that have sold a lot more than 1000: Finding Margo and Swedish for Beginners.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

:raises hand:

First book makes the mark on its own. Started late September 2012.


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm using my 1000th post to raise my hand and join the 1000+ sold club.


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

I have!


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes.  

(Thank you, God... I still can't believe it.)

Sheila


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

Raises hand here, too...waves


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Andre Jute said:


> Until she nips you...


Aw, but they're just love nips.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh yes indeedy-do! book sales out the furry wazoooo (techie term, that!   )


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Not yet. Started July 2012.

Taking lots of inspiration from this thread though!


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

Yup rapidly closing in on 60,000. The first thousand happened between April 2011 and may 2012. Then everything changed June 2012.


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

I passed the 1000 mark sometime in early January. Nearing 5k now.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

Si!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hand up!


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I just added up sales for the last 2 years and I've hit 20,000 sold and nearly 100,000 downloads of the freebies.

I love Indie publishing!

Christine


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

After a full day of revising my database to account for sales in six different currencies, just through Amazon, I can now safely assert that I've sold well more than 1000 copies of my two titles.


----------



## thisisgarrett (Jul 18, 2012)

I recall a website someone created that listed the authors who have sold the most self-published ebooks. I can't find it, does anyone here know which site I'm talking about?


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm quickly approaching 8000.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty French (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes. 50,000 since November last year.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes.

(And a ridiculous percentage of my total sales have been in the past week b/c an Apple freebie taking off.)


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

thisisgarrett said:


> I recall a website someone created that listed the authors who have sold the most self-published ebooks. I can't find it, does anyone here know which site I'm talking about?


I think you're looking for the one below, but it appears to have been abandoned about a year ago.

http://selfpublishingsuccessstories.blogspot.com/


----------



## MorningJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

Wish Hugh Howey would chime in.  I wonder how wool is doing?  Gotta be getting close to 1000  

Seriously though, I cannot tell you how inspirational this thread is for us just starting out.  I am especially impressed seeing how many different genres are represented.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, as to print and ereader formats. Audio slowly catching up.


----------



## M.B. Ryther (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep. Gosh, I feel like I'm in the "popular kids" group.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

You betcha. (from Minnesota, you know)


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I can't tell you how giddy it makes me to say that I am a member of this club.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes. 

Just read a yahoo romance group thread (IndieInk) for people who sold over 50,000.  There were a lot of people on that thread.  I like this one much much better.  Yay for all of us!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes. First self published in 2009. Over 130,000 sold as of 2012 yearend (the last time I counted).


----------



## wilsonharp (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope, Just under 500 sales since last June. But I'll get there in 2013.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Closing in on 10,000. About 7,000 from my hcg book. None of the others have sold 1,000 individually yet, but a couple are making strides.  

Great to see soooo many kbers saying yes to 1,000 sales. Awesome.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

No.

Now what?


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes. It still blows my mind that any of this has happened.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Si


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Pity they don't have a thumbs up smiley. Yes way past that number.


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth (May 14, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes   I can join the club!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm in the neighborhood of 1500.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Since I write erotica ... can I show a *boob* instead? 

Count me in!!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep!
Started in December 2011...And this is the first month I can pay all my bills!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

yes

started June 2011

as of last month I've sold 679,000 copies with 21 titles


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

LilianaHart said:


> yes
> 
> started June 2011
> 
> as of last month I've sold 679,000 copies with 21 titles


Wow! Just. So. Awesome!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

YUP


----------



## Windvein (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay, me too.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

*waves hand* me too. 

Of course the pessimist on my shoulder reminds me it took a year and half to get there. Then my muse perks up with "with only 1 full novel and the rest being collections or novellas, that's no too shabby!"


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes - over 7,000 on the Amazon sites since last April plus quite a few on other outlets (I find it harder to keep track of these).
Wow, I didn't realise it was so many until I did the sums just now.


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes.

One book, published Sept '12. Over 8500 at the last count. Publishing my next soon....


----------



## JennR (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, for one title.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Nope.  

But then I was never one of the popular kids, always last to be picked for the team in P.E.!


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Still can't quite believe it, but yes.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes! _Well _ over that in the UK, and just scrapped it in the US.

That's for one short story collection and one novella. The novella has sold maybe 2/3 of my total...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes. 86 X over.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Closing on 15k


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, these numbers are all so awesome!

I've sold nearly 1,500 this month, and about 2,300 books total since January.


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Raises hand.

Not bragging, but just letting folks know it can be done ... I don't think I've sold fewer than 1,000 e-books a month in at least two years (though I might be off ... last summer was pretty rough for my sales). That's not necessarily 1,000 e-books a month through Amazon, but across all outlets.

And no, that's not been enough to make me rich. It pays the bills, and I can live with that.


----------



## Anjasa (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

I will raise one oddly smelly hand in affirmation. Hope to break 3000 in May.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> The common wisdom says that the average self-published author will never sell more than 1000 copies.


That's pretty silly common wisdom, isn't it? I've been steadily selling between 800 and 1000 copies per month for about a year and a half now. And I'm just an indie midlister. So...*raises hand*


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Somewhere around 20,000 - the hard way, all 20th century historical fiction titles which isn't quite the "in" genre at the moment (or probably ever...)


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

Just over 1,200 in the first year.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, in both paper and ebook.

My newest release did it by itself in just a few weeks. A few weeks later USV outsold all my other titles combined.

I'm loving 2013!


----------



## ClaireMarie (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Ja, in 4 months. I only have shorts, novelettes and novellas.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes - sold over 29 000 since 2011 (not counting free books)


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

I sold ~4k last year.


----------



## Julie Harris (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes!


----------

